# Cost of icsi in origin or gcrm Belfast. I am really confused



## patbaz

Hi Ladies 
After a prolonged break we have decided to jump back on the fertility train again.  We are trying to figure out how much it all costs but the website just offer a price list and we are unsure as to what's included and what's not.  Has anyone had a cycle recently with either clinic? If so would you mind telling me how much it all costs.  We have just recently moved house so money is really tight at the moment.
Thanks for reading
Pat x


----------



## AlanaS

Depending on the amount of drugs you need and if you need tests repeated such as AMH it will be between £4,500 - £5,000 all in at Origin. It is slightly cheaper at RFC but I haven't had a great experience there so wouldn't recommend it.  

Trying to fund treatment on top of everything else is so tough - hope you get sorted.


----------



## rosebud_05_99

Hi i would recommend going to czech rep for ivf, top class clinics and even with flights and accommodation still works out better financially. Also a lot easier dealt with via email, i would recommend reprofit. I wouldn't recommend origin i had a bad experience there, they were unable to cope with my complicated issues of pcos and high nk cells which lead to a disastrous cycle, just something for you to consider.xx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks ladies.  AlanS I have been with RFC and really don't want to go back there. As for going abroad it's not an option for me unfortunately  but thanks rosebud
Pat x


----------



## shenagh1

Patbaz my SIL actually rang me tonight about origins she has her consultation there at the end of the month and has been told normal ivf is 2800 and with icsi is 3250.. if u have had any tests done within past 6months u don't need to repeat them either! They are doing free consultations etc at the min if u wanted much more info! X


----------



## patbaz

Thanks shenagh all info gratefully accepted x


----------



## Boo333

Hi Pat

Just wanted to say good on you for getting back on the horse.

Good luck for this cycle I hope this is a luck year for you.  

Take care
Boo
xxx


----------



## patbaz

Aww thanks Boo. Am really nervous about it this time as I know this is it as we can't keep on this rollercoaster. If it's not meant to be we will start looking into adoption. But please God things will happen for us this time x


----------



## shenagh1

Afternoon all..
Patbaz have you decided what to do yet?  Xx


----------



## patbaz

Going to go to the open night on thurs in origin Dh working so I will be on my own. I think I want to stay with prof McClure and he is in origin plus they are doing the scratch and I have heard that can really improve your chances. Thanks for thinking of me. How are you doing Shenagh?


----------



## shenagh1

Aww patbaz thats great!  I have heard nothing but good things about prof mcclure a friend of mine would have been lost without him when it came to her ivf! The scratch thing they offer is it for people with endo or just anyone? My SIL and bro are going this friday to origins aswell and I hope both they and you have a good result!  you'll have to keep me posted on how u get on xx

Im grand have a first birthday party coming up in a few weeks for our wee miracle baby so its all go in my house lol xx


----------



## Magicbaby

In a similar situation atm
Went to both open days at sims dublin an gcrm belfast an im trying to compare things but im so unsure on price!! I have both price lists but they are so different an not just in prices but in tx!! 
I just dont no which clinic to go for
I have an app made in sims at the end of this month as it is free according to my letter I recieved but Dublin is over 3 hrs away and belfast is half that

I was impressed with both clinics so I guess price will play a huge factor if I cud make sense of it!!!

So much goin on in ones head even befre tx starts!!!

Hope u dont mind me jumping in x

Magic x


----------



## shenagh1

Magic I have heard a few things about sims being good but never known anyone who went to it! On the other hand gcrm is a more renowned clinic (well the original one is) and I did hear that to build up their rep over here they were sending some of the best over to do some cycles! However they are also hiring doctors from the rfc and surrounding areas so it would be worth checking out! My sil and bro went to origin yesterday for an app and are starting treatment in 3 week's it works out (with icsi) at just under 4000 but they seem happy enough even though I myself didnt like origin due to the doctors and already having been under one of them through the nhs! Hope you come to a decision soon hun and it works out for you! You'll have to keep us posted on how your getting on xx


----------



## Magicbaby

So confused  
I have a consult in sims at th end of the month but im not entirely sure I shud go...    
Gcrm is located better for me but I dont no whether it will be any better than the rfc which I hated 

Has anyone heard any more stories on gcrm belfast? 
At the open nite they told us they had already had 7 et ........ I wonder were any successful

The mind is in overdrive here 

Pat have u decided yet?


----------



## shenagh1

Magic baby!  When I was looking into the lister for my ivf I rang and was able to find out all their success rates etc! I have heard ALOT of good stories of gcrm in scotland and the belfast one apparently is much the same! I do know some docs from the rfc have moved to them though so again it is up to which part of your experience with the rfc u felt failed you? But personally I think they sound like a fantastic clinic offering a lot more in their service x


----------



## patbaz

Hi Magicbaby 
We have decided to go with origin and have our consult tomorrow. In the end it came down to the new services they were offering there and the fact that prof McClure was gonna be my consultant. 
Gcrm have only really just started out and I am hearing very positive things but I felt like origin was for us this time. I will never go back to the RFC again. This is our very last chance so fingers crossed. 
I hope hints go well for you. Let me know what you decide huni 
Love 
Pat
xxx


----------



## babydust1984

Hey I hope u dnt mind me joinin - I have just had a chemical at royal next cycle will be with pro mc Clure at origins can u tell me your experiences with him need to make sure making right choice


----------



## patientstill

The lab is every bit as important I think as the doctor involved in your treatment. I know that from experience.


----------



## patbaz

Babydust everyone's experience is different but I have found prof McClure to be lovely. He did my surgery in November and he made me feel very safe. So I am going on gut instinct more than anything. I hope this helps
Love
Pat
xxx


----------



## Katie789

Patbaz, we cycled together a couple of years ago and i saw your name when i was logged on so am just sneaking in to wish you well with your treatment. The staff at origin are lovely and I hope it works out for you .

good luck

katie x


----------



## patbaz

Ahh thanks Katie you know the craic  how's life treating you??


----------



## Katie789

Patbaz

life is great thank you. Very glad i found a clinic i was happy with as it makes the world of difference.  Im now constantly busy from 7am to 7pm haha but  it is amazing. It is so worth the battle. That gets forgotten about very quickly!

Katie x


----------



## patbaz

Delighted for you Katie xx


----------

